# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Thien nhien-topthai: Bangkok pattaya- siracha-cuoi voi- bede show -xlh:thy 0937939190

## topthai_hoangthy

*
NATURE TOURIST 
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
BANGKOK -PATTAYA 6N5D**² Điểm nổi bật:
• Tham quan các địa danh nổi tiếng: Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok, Vui chơi thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, khám phá đảo san hô Coral với bãi biển cát trắng, Đồi Phật Lớn Wat Phra Yai, ghé thăm Vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất Châu Á ‘Safari world’ xem các Show xiếc Cá Heo, Show Cao Bồi vv... Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, Chùa Phật Vàng, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh thiêng, Lâu đài Tình Ái Baan Sukhawadee, Thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (Alcazar Show)…
· Tặng một suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.
· BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc-Với các món hải sản nướng và lẩu theo phong cách ẩm thực Hàn.
· Tặng trò chơi Cưỡi Voi.
· Alcazar Show một trong những chương trình ca múa nhạc nổi tiếng và hoành tráng nhất tại Pattaya.
· Safari World – Vườn thú thiên nhiên Hoang Dã lớn nhất tại Bangkok.
· Baan Sukhawadee-Lâu Đài Tình Ái xây dựng tráng lệ nguy nga bên bờ biển, mô phỏng theo cung điện Versailles

KHỞI HÀNH : THỨ 3 HẰNG TUẦN
*
*NGÀY 1 :
TP.HCM ––– BANGKOK


*
Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay *Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục checkin đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan (Bangkok). Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm… 
*
*NGÀY 2 :
BANGKOK – HOÀNG CUNG – SAFARI WORLD – PATTAYA


*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan *Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. (Hoặc tham quan Cung điện Ananta Samakhom – bảo tàng Hoàng gia với kiến trúc mang đậm phong cách châu Âu). Tiếp tục đi tham quan công viênSafari World-Vườn thú thiên nhiên hoang dã lớn nhất Bangkok sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác sửng sốt thú vị khi đứng trước một không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới… là 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng với các tiết mục đặc sắc: màn trình diễn độc đáo của loài Cá heo thông minh, Show diễn của các loài chim, show Cowboy (Dùng Buffet trưa tại công viên). Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến Pataya, đến nơi nhận phòng dùng bữa tối tại khách sạn. Quý khách có thể tự do khám phá các chương trình show đặc sắc về đêm tại Pattaya (Ăn 3 bữa)
*
*NGÀY 3 :
PATTAYA – ĐẢO CORAL – ĐỒI PHẬT LỚN WAT PHRA YAI - THÁI MASSAGE - ALCAZAR SHOW


*
Sau khi ăn sáng , Quý khách khởi hành đi *Đảo San Hô(Coral) Bằng canô cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc). Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pataya tắm rửa và dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. Quý khách tiếp tuc tham quan Wat Phra Yai - Đồi Phật Lớn (Big Buddha Hill) được xây dựng vào năm 1972. Và chính thức mở cửa tham quan vào năm 1977. Trước khi lên tham quan Đồi Phật Lớ n, Bạn phải bước lên một cầu thang dài, hai bên lối vào là hai con rồng bảy đầu với thân mình màu vàng rực và dài đến tận bậc cuối của cầu thang dẫn lên tượng Phật. Đến nơi Bạn sẽ thấy tượngĐức Phật ngồi với chiều cao hơn 12m, trong một trạng thái thanh thản, sau khi vượt qua sự cám dỗ và sợ hãi, tay trái mở lòng bàn tay hướng trong lòng của bức tượng, tay phải hướng xuống trên đầu gối phải, gần với mặt đất, được gọi là tư thế Mara. Xung quanh tượng Phật lớn còn có 7 tượng Phật nhỏ khác nhau tượng trưng cho 7 ngày trong tuần. Rất nhiều người đến đây để cầu nguyện những điều tốt đẹp mỗi ngày. Một điều thú vị hơn là từ trên này có thể nhìn thấy toàn bộ thành phố Pattaya, kể cả đảo San Hô (Coral). Đặc biệt còn có một hòn đá rất to, được gọi là Bàn Đá Tâm Linh, trên mặt đá có điêu khắc các hoa văn rất lạ. Thú vị hơn Bạn có thể dùng những đồng tiền xu để lên trên mặt đá để thử vận may của mình, nếu Bạn đang gặp điều may mắn, thì đồng tiền đó sẽ tự đứng vững trên mặt đá này. Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến Massage Thái cỗ truyền để thư giãn (60 phút). Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ăn tối với món BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc, tại đây Quý khách không chỉ được thưởng thức các món hải sản nướng mà còn được thưởng thức món lẩu theo phong cách ẩm thực Hàn Quốc thật hấp dẫn. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách xem Alcazar show một trong những chương trình ca múa nhạc nổi tiếng và hoành tráng nhất do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện với những màn biểu diễn múa dân tộc đến múa hiện đại vô cùng đặc sắc tại Pattaya…. (Ăn 3 bữa)
*
*NGÀY 4 :
PATTAYA – CƯỠI VOI - BAAN SUKHAWADEE - BANGKOK


*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về *Bangkok, Trên đường về ghé tham quan trại Voi, tại đây Quý khách tham gia cưỡi voi, bạn sẽ mất khoảng ba đến năm phút đầu để làm quen với cảm giác mới lạ ngồi nghiêng ngả, tròng trành trên lưng của những chú voi to lớn nhưng hiền lành thật lý thú và hấp dẫn. Tiếp tục hành trình đoàn khởi hành tham quan Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc - Baan Sukhawadee, tòa lâu đài xây dựng tráng lệ nguy nga bên bờ biển, mô phỏng theo cung điện Versailles, điểm tham quan mới và hấp dẫn tại Pattaya. Đến đây, Quý khách tham quan một quần thể kiến trúc hài hòa, độc đáo, và còn có thể trải nghiệm những triết lý nhân sinh và tâm linh sâu sắc. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng trong Sukhawadee. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden), nơi trưng bầy sản phẩm nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc ThaiLand và tìm hiểu về Cao Hồ Cốt. Sau đó Đoàn tiếp tục đưa khách đi tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc, tham quan cửa hàng trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối,…. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok.. (Ăn 3 bữa)
*
*NGÀY 5 :
BANGKOK – CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG –-– FREE DAY


*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan *chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ra khu trung tâm mua sắm. Quý Khách có thể tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn nhưWorld Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, MBK, Big C, khu chợ sỉ Pratunam Market…. (Hoặc Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok)...(Ăn trưa và tối tự túc)
*
*NGÀY 6 :
BANGKOK– CHÙA THUYỀN WAT YANNAWA – TP.HCM


**
Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn tham quan Chùa Thuyền - Wat Yan Nawa là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông vào đời vua Rama III – chùa có lịch sữ lâu đời linh thiêng ở địa phương, cùng với kiến trúc Thái là các Chedi cao vút mang đậm phong cách thời Ayutthaya, Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình. Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM…. (Trưởng đoàn sẽ hướng dẫn Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tự túc bằng phiếu coupon tại nhà hàng trong sân bay….) (Ăn sáng)

MOT SO HINH ANH :

*
*
*







*

∙ CHUYẾN BAY: 
LH773 SGN/BKK 20 : 45 --- VJ8311 SGN/BKK 11:30 
LH772 BKK/SGN 16 :25 --- VJ8312 BKK/SGN 14:00 
TK69 SGN/BKK 20:50 
TK68 BKK/SGN 16:15 

∙ KHÁCH SẠN: 4 SAO TIÊU CHUẨN THÁI
BANGKOK:
+ ALL SEASON GOLD ORCHID: 
+ NEARBY RATCHADA HOTEL: 
+ S.D AVENUE HOTEL: 
PATAYA: 
+ AIYAREE PLACE HOTEL: 
+ CITIN GARDEN RESORT: 
+ JA VILLA HOTEL:
+ ROYAL PALACE HOTEL: 

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn. 8. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến. 9. Bữa ăn theo chương trình.
3. Khách sạn3, 4* tiêu chuẩn Thái (2 Người/phòng). 10. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình.
4. Tặng 1 xuất Thái Massage. 11. Nón du lịch, Bao đựng hộ chiếu. 
5. Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản.
6. Bảo hiểm du lịch Việt Nam với mức bồi thường tối đa 210,000.000VND.
7. Thuế sân bay 2 nước, Phí an ninh du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu(3,000.000VND).

GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
1. Hộ chiếu. 3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (65.000VND /ngày /khách). 
2. Chi phí cá nhân. 4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (1,160.000VND /khách) đối với ngoại kiều.


P/S : Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.MAI THY hoangthy1186--0937 939 190 -08.62980666
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
THÁI LAN + SIN 4N + SIN-MA+CAM + HONG KONG + TOUR NỘI ĐỊA + BOOK PHÒNG HOTEL GIÁ TỐT NHẤT + VE MAY BAY GIA RE + VISA CAC NUOC + XIN CONG VAN VISA QUOC TICH KHO*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

NATURE TOURIST - DU LICH THIEN NHIEN - DU LICH - DU LICH THAI LAN - DU LICH GIA RE
NATURE TOURIST - DU LICH THIEN NHIEN - DU LICH - DU LICH THAI LAN - DU LICH GIA RE
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN - NATURE TOURIST 
Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
-KHUYEN MAI~ TOUR HOT THAI LAN GIA TOT NHAT
30/08 (5N4D) BAY LH = 419$ 
30/08 (5N4D) BAY VJ = 419$ 
*THAI 09/2013 (6N5D) CHU NHAT HANG TUAN HOT SALE = 339$  
*THAI 09/2013 (6N5D) THU 3 HANG TUAN - ALCAZAR = 378$ 
 *THAI 09/2013 (5N4D) THU 6 HANG TUAN - ALCAZAR = 363$  SIN (4N3D) 30/08 = 508$  SIN MAL 
20/09 (6N5D) BAY VN = 618$ - - (7N6D) CHU NHAT HANG TUAN = 638$ THAM QUYEN-QUANG CHAU (5N4D) 29/8 = 9,900K 
  Chan thanh cam on!!  
- XLH: HOÀNG THY 0937939190- naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
- VP CHINH 1356, Duong 3/2, P.2, Q.11
- CN1 -365, TRAN PHU, Q5 ,HCM

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*''THIEN NHIEN KINH MOI HOP TAC TOUR"*
*-KHUYEN MAI~ THAI LAN GIA TOT*
*03/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SALE*
*05/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*08/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*10/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*12/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*13/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*15/09 (6N5D) FD = 339$ HOT SALE*
*17/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*19/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*20/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*22/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$*
*24/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*26/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*27/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*29/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SAL*
*SIN (4N3D) 30/08 = 10,770.000VND* 
*SIN MAL 20/09 (6N5D) BAY VN = 618$  -- (7N6D) CHU NHAT HANG TUAN = 638$* 
*CAMPUCHIA thu 5 hang tuan NET 3TR - 3,1TR*
*THAM QUYEN-QUANG CHAU (5N4D) 18/09 = 9,800K* 
*XLH: HOÀNG THY 0937939190 - hoangthy1186* 
*WWW.DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN*
*Chan thanh cam on!!*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*''THIEN NHIEN KINH MOI HOP TAC TOUR"*
*-KHUYEN MAI~ THAI LAN GIA TOT*
*03/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SALE*
*05/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*08/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*10/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*12/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*13/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*15/09 (6N5D) FD = 339$ HOT SALE*
*17/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*19/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*20/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*22/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$*
*24/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*26/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*27/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*29/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SALE*
*SIN (4N3D) 30/08 = 10,770.000VND* 
*SIN MAL 20/09 (6N5D) BAY VN = 618$  -- (7N6D) CHU NHAT HANG TUAN = 638$* 
*CAMPUCHIA thu 5 hang tuan NET 3TR - 3,1TR*
*THAM QUYEN-QUANG CHAU (5N4D) 18/09 = 9,800K* 
*XLH: HOÀNG THY 0937939190 - hoangthy1186* 
*WWW.DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN*
*Sorry Spam .Chan thanh cam on!!*

----------


## nguyenthanhhb

Up giùm  cho pác nhé, chúc bác mua may bán đắt.
nhân thể cũng up lại giúp iêm phát nhé !
Thanh củi  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*''THIEN NHIEN KINH MOI HOP TAC TOUR"
-KHUYEN MAI~ THAI LAN GIA TOT
03/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SALE
05/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE
08/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE
10/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$
12/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE
13/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$
15/09 (6N5D) FD = 339$ HOT SALE
17/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$
19/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE
20/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$
22/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$
24/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$
26/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE
27/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$
29/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SAL
SIN (4N3D) 30/08 = 10,770.000VND 
SIN MAL 20/09 (6N5D) BAY VN = 618$ -- (7N6D) CHU NHAT HANG TUAN = 638$ 
CAMPUCHIA thu 5 hang tuan NET 3TR - 3,1TR
THAM QUYEN-QUANG CHAU (5N4D) 18/09 = 9,800K 
XLH: HOÀNG THY 0937939190 - hoangthy1186 
WWW.DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN
Chan thanh cam on!!*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*''THIEN NHIEN KINH MOI HOP TAC TOUR"*
*-KHUYEN MAI~ THAI LAN GIA TOT*
*03/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SALE*
*05/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*08/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*10/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*12/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*13/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*15/09 (6N5D) FD = 339$ HOT SALE*
*17/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*19/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*20/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*22/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$*
*24/09 (6N5D) LH = 378$*
*26/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*27/09 (5N4D) LH = 363$*
*29/09 (6N5D) LH = 339$ HOT SALE*
*SIN (4N3D) 30/08 = 10,770.000VND* 
*SIN MAL 20/09 (6N5D) BAY VN = 618$  -- (7N6D) CHU NHAT HANG TUAN = 638$* 
*CAMPUCHIA thu 5 hang tuan NET 3TR - 3,1TR*
*THAM QUYEN-QUANG CHAU (5N4D) 18/09 = 9,800K* 
*XLH: HOÀNG THY 0937939190 - hoangthy1186* 
*WWW.DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN*
*Sorry Spam .Chan thanh cam on!!*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*C.TY CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN-TOP THAI
*
*Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
BANGKOK - PATTAYA 6N5D 
KHOI HANH THU 5,CN HANG TUAN
*
*HOT HOT SALE : 339/ KHACH*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN : HIEN CON NHAN PAXX HH HẤP DẪN, MONG ACE UNG HO* 
** SIN MAL 20/09 (6N5D) BAY VN = 608$* 
** THAI:*
*10/09 (6N5D) LH = 358$*
* 12/09 (6N5D) VJ = 329$ HOT SALE* 
* 13/09 (5N4D) LH = 353$*
* 15/09 (6N5D) VJ = 339$ HOT SALE*
*17/09 (6N5D) LH = 368$* 
*19/09 (6N5D) VJ = 329$ HOT SALE*
*20/09 (5N4D) LH = 353$*
*XLN :**HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*
*Sorry spam all, tks*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
*BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*17/09 bay LH = $368*
*24/09 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*20/09 bay LH = $353*
*27/09 bay LH = $363*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*26/09 bay VJ = $339*

*MAL – SIN 6D*
*20/09 bay VN = $608*

*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!*
*XLH* : *HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
*BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*24/09 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*20/09 bay LH = $353*
*27/09 bay LH = $363*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*26/09 bay VJ = $339*
*01/10 bay LH =$339*

*MAL – SIN 6D*
*20/09 bay VN = $608*

*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!*
*XLH* : *HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
*BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*24/09 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*20/09 bay LH = $353*
*27/09 bay LH = $363*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*26/09 bay VJ = $339*
*01/10 bay LH =$339*

*MAL – SIN 6D*
*20/09 bay VN = $608*

*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!*
*XLH* : *HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*P/S : Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.Hoang Thy -hoangthy1186 --0937 939190
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
THÁI LAN + SIN 4N + SIN-MA+CAM + HONG KONG + TOUR NỘIĐỊA + BOOK PHÒNG HOTEL GIÁ TỐT NHẤT + VÉ MAY BAY GIÁ RẺ
*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

Chan thanh cam on!! 
- XLH: HOÀNG THY 0937939190- naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
- VP CHINH 1356, Duong 3/2, P.2, Q.11
- CN1 -365, TRAN PHU, Q5 ,HCM
www.dulichthiennhien.vn

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:
BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
17/09 bay LH = $368
24/09 bay LH = $378

BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)
20/09 bay LH = $353
27/09 bay LH = $363

BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
26/09 bay VJ = $339

MAL – SIN 6D
20/09 bay VN = $608

Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!
XLH : HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 
VAO THAM KHAO THEM : DULICHTHIENNHIEN . VN nhe*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI)* 
*BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*27 / 09 bay LH = $353*
*04, 11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $363* 

*BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
* 08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
* 03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ = $339*
*26/09 bay LH (329$) -  01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH = $339*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!*
*XLH* : *HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:
BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
17/09 bay LH = $368
24/09 bay LH = $378

BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)
20/09 bay LH = $353
27/09 bay LH = $363

BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
26/09 bay VJ = $339

MAL – SIN 6D
20/09 bay VN = $608

Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!
XLH : HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 
www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*P/S : Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.Hoang Thy -hoangthy1186 --0937 939190
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
THÁI LAN + SIN 4N + SIN-MA+CAM + HONG KONG + TOUR NỘIĐỊA + BOOK PHÒNG HOTEL GIÁ TỐT NHẤT + VÉ MAY BAY GIÁ RẺ
*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:
BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
17/09 bay LH = $368
24/09 bay LH = $378

BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)
20/09 bay LH = $353
27/09 bay LH = $363

BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
26/09 bay VJ = $339

MAL – SIN 6D
20/09 bay VN = $608

Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!
XLH : HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 
www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:
BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
17/09 bay LH = $368
24/09 bay LH = $378

BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)
20/09 bay LH = $353
27/09 bay LH = $363

BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
26/09 bay VJ = $339

MAL – SIN 6D
20/09 bay VN = $608

Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!
XLH : HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 
www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN: (TOPTHAI) ĐÃ CÓ LKH TOUR TET*
*BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*04, 11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $363* 

*BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
* 08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
* 03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ = $339*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH = $339*

*-SIN (4N3D) THU 5 HANG TUAN = 508$* 
*-SIN MAL (7N6D) CHU NHAT = 608$* 
*-CAMPUCHIA (4N3D) THU 5, KS 4* ngay trung tam*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!*
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
*BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*04, 11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $363* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D: (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH = $339*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ = $339*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!*
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*C.TY CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN-TOP THAI
*
*Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
BANGKOK - PATTAYA 6N5D 
KHOI HANH THU 5,CN HANG TUAN*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $363* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH =  $339*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ =  $339*
*SIN MA -6N5D: 26/11 bay VN = $618*
*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần.*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!*
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $363* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $378*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH =  $339*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ =  $339*
*SIN MA -6N5D: 26/11 bay VN = $618*
*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần.*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!*
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST: (TOPTHAI) van dang nhan khach cac doan:
BKK-PTY 6D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
17/09 bay LH = $368
24/09 bay LH = $378

BKK-PTY 5D: (Alcaza, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)
20/09 bay LH = $353
27/09 bay LH = $363

BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Bede show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đốt pháo, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)
26/09 bay VJ = $339

MAL – SIN 6D
20/09 bay VN = $608

Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks ACE, sorry spam!
XLH : HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 
* :starwars:

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH TẾT 2014 !!!*
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $353* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $368*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH =  $329*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ =  $329*
*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần.*
*SIN MA 6N5D : 25/10 (608) - 26/11 = 608*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!* 
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190* 
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH TẾT 2014 !!!*
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $353* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $368*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH =  $329*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ =  $329*
*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần.*
*SIN MA 6N5D : 25/10 (608) - 26/11 = 608*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!* 
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 – naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH TẾT 2014 !!!*
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $353* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $368*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH =  $329*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ =  $329*
*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần.*
*SIN MA 6N5D : 25/10 (608) - 26/11 = 608*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!* 
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 – naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
www.dulichthiennhien.vn
*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH TẾT 2014 !!!*
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $353* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $368*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH =  $329*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ =  $329*
*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần.*
*SIN MA 6N5D : 25/10 (608) - 26/11 = 608*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!* 
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 – naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com*
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH TẾT 2014 !!!*
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*11, 18, 25/10 bay LH = $353* 

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*08, 15, 22, 29/10 bay LH = $368*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*01, 06, 13, 20, 27/10 bay LH =  $329*
*03, 10, 17, 24, 31/10 bay VJ =  $329*
*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần.*
*SIN MA 6N5D : 25/10 (608) - 26/11 = 608*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks, sorry spam!* 
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 – naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com*
*www.dulichthiennhien.vn*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
BANGKOK* *- PATTAYA 6N5D* 
*KHOI HANH THU 5,CN HANG TUAN
*
*HOT HOT SALE : 339/ KHACH*  :Boff:  :Gossip:

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*C.TY CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN-TOP THAI
*
*Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
BANGKOK - PATTAYA 6N5D 
KHOI HANH THU 5,CN HANG TUAN
*
*HOT HOT SALE : 339/ KHACH 
* :Boff:

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

* THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH TẾT 2014* 
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*15,22,29/11 bay LH= $353*

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ HQ, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*05,12,19,26/11 bay LH=$368  -- 01, 03, 08, 10, 15, 17 /12 = $373*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*10,14,17,24/11 = $339* 

*CAMPUCHIA 4N3D Thứ 05 hằng tuần*
*SIN MA 6N5D : 8,15,22,26,29 /11 bay VN = $598*
*Mong nhan duoc su ho tro cua ACE, Thanks.sorry spam!* 
*HOÀNG MAI THY/Ms - 0937.939.190 – naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com*
*(*)* *www.dulichthiennhien.vn* *(*)*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN TOURIST:  ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH TẾT 2014* 
*BKK-PTY 5D:  (Alcaza show, Sriracha, 86 Tầng, Massage, BBQ Han Quoc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*22,29/11 bay LH= $353*

*BKK-PTY VIP 6D:  (Alcaza show, Safari, Massage, BBQ HQ, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*26/11 bay LH=$368  -- 01, 03, 08, 10, 15, 17 /12 = $373*

*BKK-PTY HOT 6D: (Mambo show, Sriracha, Massage, Lẩu Suki, Cưỡi voi, Đồi Phật Tâm Linh, Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc, Chùa Thuyền…)*
*24/11 = $339* 

*MAL-SIN (6N) bay VN 06/12 = 598$* 
*SIN-MAL-SIN (7N) nay JT 01,07/12 =618*
*THAI TET 2014 : 28, 29, 30, M1, M2, M3, M4, M5 Gia tu 458$ -> 598$* 
*NHA TRANG TET MUNG 2 : 3.590.000/ KHACH* 
*CAMPUCHIA (4N) THU 5, Gia chi: 3.200.000 (Mung 2=178$)*
*HONG KONG-TQ (5N) M2: 21,800.000*
* TQ - MACAO-CHU HAI (5N) M2: 21,600k*
* TQ - Q.CHAU (5N) M2: 16,500.000*
*CHUYEN DUYET CONG VAN VISA CHO KHACH NUOC NGOAI : 4$/ KHACH (01 DAY )* 
*LH** : Ms. THY 0937.939.190  --THANKS & SORRY SPAM!!*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan:*
*J**  Thai Lan: 08, 10, 13, 15, 17, 22, 29/12 = $358 - $418. * 
*J**  MAL SIN 6N: 06/12=$598 - 21/12=$641.*
*J**  HONGKONG 4N: 29/12=$858.*

*TET AL 2014:* 
*J**  Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $598*
*J**  MAL SIN: M1 = $868*
*J**  HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*J**  THAM QUYEN – MACAU – CHU HAI 5D: M2 = $1.015*
*J**  THAM QUYEN – QUANG CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

*XLH: Ms Thy: 0937939190*
*ACE luu y ho tro nhe, Thanks!! sorry spam!*
*Chuc ACE  lam viec vui ve va thanh cong.*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*NATURE TOURIST 
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN Nhận Khách :* 
*  Thai Lan: 15, 17, 22, 29/12 = $358 - $418. * 
*  MAL SIN 6N: 21/12=$640.*
*  HONGKONG 4N: 11/01 = $699*

**TET AL :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*  CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*  Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $598*
*  MAL SIN: M1 = $868*
*  HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*  THAM QUYEN – MACAU – CHU HAI 5D: M2 = $1.015*
*  THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

*XLH: Ms Thy: 0937939190*
*Thanks!! sorry spam!*
*http://dulichthiennhien.vn*
*CHUYÊN DUYỆT CÔNG VĂN VISA CHO KHÁCH NƯỚC NGOÀI : 4$/ KHACH (01 NGÀY LẤY ĐƯỢC NHÉ!!)*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan*
*  Thai Lan: 08, 10, 13, 15, 17, 22, 29/12 = $358 - $418. * 
*  MAL SIN 6N: 21/12=$640.*
*  HONGKONG 4N: 29/12=$858-11/01 = $699*

**TET AL :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*  CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*  Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $598*
*  MAL SIN: M1 = $868*
*  HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*  THAM QUYEN – MACAU – CHU HAI 5D: M2 = $1.015*
*  THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

*XLH: Ms Thy: 0937939190*
*CHUYÊN DUYỆT CÔNG VĂN VISA CHO KHÁCH NƯỚC NGOÀI : 4$/ KHACH (01 NGÀY LẤY ĐƯỢC NHÉ!!)*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy



----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*HOTLINE: THY 0937939190
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
THAI LAN - SAFARI - ALCAZAR SHOW-BBQ HAI SAN*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

^^ up up len top

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*(inlove)(inlove) THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan (inlove)(inlove)*
*   Thai Lan: 29/12 = $408. * 
*   Thai 6n : 04/01 = $398* 
*   Thai 5n : 03/01 = $368*
*   SIN 4N : 02/01 = $518*
*   SIN - MA : 15,21,28/02 = $628*
*   HONGKONG 4N: 11/01 = $699*

* (sun)*TET AL 2014 :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*   CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*   Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $598*
*   MAL SIN: M1 = $868*
*   HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*   THAM QUYEN – MACAU – CHU HAI 5D: M2 = $1.015*
*   THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

* (sun) LH:  MS.THY: 0937939190*
*CHUYÊN DUYỆT CÔNG VĂN VISA CHO KHÁCH NƯỚC NGOÀI : 4$/ KHACH (01 NGÀY LẤY ĐƯỢC NHÉ!!) (sun)*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*P/S : Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.MAI THY hoangthy1186--0937 939 190 -08.62980666
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
THÁI LAN + SIN 4N + SIN-MA+CAM + HONG KONG +TOUR NỘI ĐỊA + BOOK PHÒNG HOTEL GIÁ TỐT NHẤT + VE MAY BAY GIA RE + VISA CAC NUOC + XIN CONG VAN VISA QUOC TICH KHO*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*NATURE TOURIST 
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
BANGKOK -PATTAYA 6N5D*

----------


## zbies2991

Thank bác chủ topic nha ! đúng thứ mình đang cần

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan (inlove)(inlove)*
*   Thai 6n : 19,21/01 = $ 368*
*   Thai 5n : 24/01 =$378 ( co Buffet 86 tang)*
*   SIN 4N : 02/01 = $518*
*   SIN - MA : 15,21,28/02 = $628*
*  HONG KONG : 23/02 = 14.990.000 VND  -- Đ.KÍ TRUOC 15/01 CÓ KHUYEN MAI HOT*

* (sun) *TET AL 2014 :* 
*   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)*
*   CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178*
*   Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $568*
*   MAL SIN: M1 = $838 -  M2 = $ 848*
*   HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023*
*   THAM QUYEN –QUANG CHAU 5D M2 =$648*
*   THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775*

* (sun) LH:  MS.THY: 0937939190*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*THIEN NHIEN: Con nhan khach cac doan 
   Thai 6n : 12,14,19,21/01 = $ 368
   Thai 5n : 10.17/01 =$ 358 – 24/01 =$378 ( co Buffet 86 tang)
   SIN 4N : 02/01 = $518
   SIN - MA : 15,21,28/02 = $628
  HONG KONG : 23/02 = 14.790.000 VND  -- Đ.KÍ TRUOC 15/01 CÓ KHUYEN MAI HOT

 TET AL 2014 : 
   NHA TRANG M2 TET =3.590.000vnd (2sao)
   CAMPUCHIA MUNG 2 TET 3* =$178
   Thai Lan: 28, 29, 30, M1, M3, M4, M5, M8, M10 = $388 - $568
   MAL SIN: M1 = $838 -  M2 = $ 848
   HONGKONG – THAM QUYEN 5D: M2 = $1.023
   THAM QUYEN –QUANG CHAU 5D M2 =$648
   THAM QUYEN – Q.CHAU – THANH VIEN 5D: M2 = $775

 LH:  MS.THY: 0937939190

Thanks!! sorry spam!
CHUYÊN DUYỆT CÔNG VĂN VISA CHO KHÁCH NƯỚC NGOÀI : 4$/ KHACH (01 NGÀY LẤY ĐƯỢC NHÉ!!)

*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

*NATURE TOURIST 
- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
BANGKOK -PATTAYA 6N5D*

----------


## topthai_hoangthy

^^ up up 
*DuLichThienNhien.vn :*
* THAI   4* Tang Thai Massage, Buffet 86 tang, Safari world, BBQ Hai San, Alcazar Show, Cưỡi voi vv...*
*23/02 (6N) 368$* 
*25/02 (6N) 368$* 
*28/02 (5N) 358$* 
*02, 04, 06, 07, 09, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30/03 Gia tron goi 358$ -> 368$* 
* MAL-SIN BAY VN (6N) 28/02 ; 07, 14, 21, 28/03 = 13.290.000VND* 
* SIN-MAL-SIN (7N) 23/02 ; 02, 09, 16, 23, 30/03 = 13.290.000VND* 
* SIN (4N) 20, 27/02 = 10.980.000VND* 
* HONGKONG disneyland, bao tang sap (4N) Sure KH: 23/02, 09/03* 
* THAM QUYEN-Q.CHAU (5N) 07/03 sieu khuyen mai 10.900.000VND* 
* CAM (4N) Thu 5 hang tuan 3.200.000VND*
* chuyen duyet cong van VN: 1 ngay lay: 4$/paxx*
* Visa doan Trung Quoc 49USD (2 khach). 42USD (4 khach) - Visa doan HongKong 60USD/ khach...* 
*-THY 0937939190*

----------

